# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  معافیت سربازی نظام جدید

## Mahdyu

سلام دوستان من کنکور نظام جدید دادم و میخوام پشت کنکور بدونم ولی نمیدونم برای بحث سربازی باید چیکار کنم. مدارکی رو باید بفرستم برای پلیس +10 یا نه؟ متولد 80 هستم.
هرکسی به من یه چیزی میگه، یکی میگه نه شما یک سال اتوماتیک معافیت داری، یکی میگه باید مدارک بفرستی و... .
خواهشا اگه اطلاع دارید بگید.

----------


## Mahdyu

دوستان لطفا میشه جواب بدید؟ من میترسم دیر بشه واسش اگه کار اداری لازم داشته باشه.

----------


## reza2018

اگر امسال کنکور اولت بود در حالت عادی میتونی یکسال هم پشت بمونی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد...
باز جهت اطمینان یه سر به نظام وظیفه یا پلیس +10 شهرت بزن تا خیالت کاملا راحت بشه.

----------


## Mahdyu

> اگر امسال کنکور اولت بود در حالت عادی میتونی یکسال هم پشت بمونی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد...
> باز جهت اطمینان یه سر به نظام وظیفه یا پلیس +10 شهرت بزن تا خیالت کاملا راحت بشه.


آقا ممنون

----------


## genzo

شما می توانید یه سال پشت کنکور بمانید و مشکلی نداره :Y (518):

----------

